# Building my Bridal Kit



## Mabelle (May 11, 2011)

Hey Ladies, 

  	So I'm starting to free lance this summer, and one of my gigs is a wedding in September. Bride, 5 brides maids and the mother. I'm all set for foundation, concealer, powders, mascara, brow... 
  	I'm just wondering about lips, cheeks and eyes!

  	i'll tell you ladies what i have, and if you could please tell me if you have something in your kit for bridal that you cannot live without. 

*Lip pencils:* Soar, dervish, half red, brick, a neutral red and a coral from mufe, a nudie shisedo colour and a few reverse lip liners.
*I'm looking for light dusty rose colours and maybe more nude colours.*

*Lipsticks*: Tons and tons of reds. Brave, Hue, Sweetie, Angel, Sophisto, twig,  blankety, mystic, impassioned (all mac), bell du jour (warm toned nude from NARS), Pink Champagne (Laura  Mercier).
*Do you ladies find you use lots of lipsticks? Some of my co workers mentioned they used mostly lip liners, some even mentioned eye shadows. what do you reach for a lot?*

*Cheeks:* Blush: Orgasm, Deep throat, Outlaw (all Nars), Dollymix, Dame, Springsheen, Secret blush, plum foolery, the perfect cheek, oh so fair, briar rose, bite of an apple (MAC) Blissful and flush (Tarte)  
  	Bronzer: Something similar to Laguna .
  	Highlight: Albatross (NARS), starlight (Laura Mercier), Porcelain Pink, By Candlelight , Redhead, perfect topping, Petticoat, che chez lame (MAC)
  	I know i need more colours for contouring, so i figured i would start with hoola from benefit as i use it at work often

*Eyes:* I have a palette of blue, purples, greens.
  	My neutral brownie palette has the following in it:1000 strokes, espresso, romp, soba, embark, bronze, woodwinked, honesty, antiqued, folie, tempting, sable, goldmine, amberlights, Naked pigment, Blond's gold pigment, vanilla pigment, meuseum bronze pigment.  
  	My pink palette has cranberry, sushi flower, yougurt, da bling, and swish.
  	My highlight palette has crystal avalanche, vanilla, sugar shot, dazzle light, shroom, nylon and retrospeck
  	My beiges include bisque, honeylust, motif, grand entrance, french cuff, arena, tent a tint, and all that glitters. 
  	I also have a quad of smoke colours Carbon, knight, pandamonium and smoke and diamonds. 


*I also have s slew of randoms, but of your MAC shadows, which do you find you use most often? Which kinds of colours do brides tend to request the most. I have a lot of frosty shades, should i be looking for similar colours but in most matte or satin texture?*

  	I realize im asking a lot here, but i would SO apriciate it. I do a lot of prom type evens, or balls, where shimmer is not only welcome, my clients encourage it! So any feedback from you ladies would be lovely! Thanks SOOOO much 

  	Heather


----------



## Soeth23 (May 12, 2011)

*Lip pencils:*
 		 			I really love Boldly Bare. Whirl is also a good one, a little darker & more browny than Soar. Naked liner is a good one for NC15/NW20 people for a really nude lip or to blank out some lip colors a little. I didn't see you have a dark lip pencil like Nightmoth* or Currant. It doesn't happen often but every once in a while you'll get a bride who wants a dark lip, plus I don't know what your market is but Nightmoth makes a really pretty burgundy base for deeper skin tones like NW50s.


*Lipsticks*:
 		 			I think the lipstick I've used the most is Craving. It happens a lot, that the bride and I try a few different colors to see what she likes best and they always go for Craving. Rebel is a good one to have for your funky bride!  It's a  deep but kind of bright fuchsia color that a lot of fall brides like, plus you can always mix it with something else and make a stain/tone it down. Umm, other than that you can always mix from the lipsticks you already have since 90% of the time brides want the natural look.

*Cheeks:*
 		 			Dainty!!! It's my favorite blush ever on brides. It looks gorgeous on pretty much any skin tone. I was going to suggest Blushbaby but you have The Perfect Cheek and those are pretty close. Sweet as Cocoa* or Format for NW40-50s.
 		 			For contouring colors you can always use face powders that are darker. I really like to use MSFs in different shades to contour.

*Eyes:*
 		 			For your neutral palette I would add Wedge. It's an awesome color for the crease and to blend out. At work, if anyone is looking for Wedge they know to get it from me or another one of your coworkers since we always use it! Mystery (darker than Espresso) is a good one since you can use to fill in brows too. Omega is great to fill in the blonde brows. Satin Taupe is awesome for those that want a "natural smokey eye". And Copperplate!
 		 			I would add Blackberry* or Haux, Quarry or Malt to your pink palette. I use Blackberry and Haux a lot but they are kinddd of similar so depending on your budget you can go in the counter & play with the colors and see what your palette is needing the most.


*I also have s slew of randoms, but of your MAC shadows, which do you find you use most often? Which kinds of colours do brides tend to request the most. I have a lot of frosty shades, should i be looking for similar colours but in most matte or satin texture?*
 		 			This is are some of what I have that I find myself using on brides a lot (+the ones I mentioned above). I'm not saying you need them all but they are worth checking out.
 		 			Naked Lunch
 		 			Vanilla Pigment
 		 			Brule
 		 			Ricepaper
 		 			Bronze
 		 			Phloof
 		 			Mylar
 		 			Sketch
 		 			Brown Script
 		 			Samoa Silk (this was discontinued but you can still get it on the site). I don't know why they disc. this!! 
 		 			Handwritten (similar to Embark but a tad lighter & better texture)
 		 			Typographic* or Print (they are pretty dark but not as "harsh" as Carbon)

 		 			The ones with the * means I like them better out of the 2 but they can almost do the same job!

 		 			Good luck!!


----------

